# Thank you, Lou Metcalf!



## ngeb528 (Jun 12, 2009)

First, and foremost, I'd like to thank Lou Metcalf for his patience with all my questions and his williness to share his knowledge of fountain pens with me.

Below is my first fountain pen.  Lou suggested that I make one for myself and use it so I know what I'm talking about when discussing fountain pens with potential customers.

It is also my first successful homebrew PR casting.  I call it Mardi Gras.  I purposely left the brass tube unpainted because I was hoping to get some of the flash from the yellow metal when the blank was turned down.  

The picture isn't bad but doesn't do the blank justice.  






Comments welcome.


----------



## CSue (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, Nancy!  Beautiful blank!  I love the colors you used.  And you certainly have one beautiful fountain pen!


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 12, 2009)

I need to also thank Charlie (NewLondon88) & Neil (Wolftat) for their suggestions/donations on powders to use in PR.  The blank wouldn't be what it is without them, as well.  Thanks Guys!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 12, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Jun 12, 2009)

Very Cool Nancy! Great Job!


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 13, 2009)

That is a nice looking fountain pen.  In the near future I will be turning my first fountain pen.  I have two Havanna kits from Aaron.  Do you have any advice Nancy?


----------



## artme (Jun 13, 2009)

Great result Nancy!:star::star::star:

A nice Ladies' pen.


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 13, 2009)

mbroberg said:


> That is a nice looking fountain pen. In the near future I will be turning my first fountain pen. I have two Havanna kits from Aaron. Do you have any advice Nancy?


 
Thanks.

I took extra time making sure that the ends of the blanks were the correct size.  I wanted a perfect fit.

It was weird because the pen is for me but I took longer on it than on any other pen I've made.  LOL, I guess it was important to me.

I also made sure I had the instruction for assembly right there and triple checked to make sure I was putting everything where it belonged.  It was a fun project.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 13, 2009)

I really like the casting and the fountain pen as well!! Very Nice. Next thing you know, you will be hawking them on the business site!! Great Job!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 13, 2009)

Very nice pen Nancy ! Great job !


----------



## mickr (Jun 17, 2009)

Look out PR Princess..Nancy is casting...and the race is on..


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 26, 2009)

:cat: Nice pen Nancy


----------

